# using leather



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Over the years I've purchased what's called a "Farmers Bundle" consisting of miscellaneous strips and pieces of various leathers in color, finish and thicknesses etc. Basically it's a bag of scraps but it's turned out well for me for use on my canes and walking sticks. I used to get them at the local hardware store but of course they discontinued it. I did find the bundle again however at Hobby Lobby but at a higher price but still affordable. I'm wondering if any other crafters here use the leather bundle to accentuate the sticks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi valky307, I just got a new bundle of scraps From Amazon. On the site just search “bundled scrap leather.“ I just got a 3lb pile. The have a number of sizes. I am going to do some stick with leather grips. may try a cane or two also . This is my 48” dog walking stick I put a group on.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Awesome! Good to know. Thanks for the info. My trinity of products for hiking sticks is wood, brass and leather followed by design!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

valky307 said:


> Awesome! Good to know. Thanks for the info. My trinity of products for making hiking sticks is wood, brass and leather followed by design and skill!


Your products are much more refined compared to my roughout Southern Plains but maybe I can learn from your posted skills. I think I might have the talent but not the tools.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I love doing the more rustic look sticks. I started with those. And all the tools were a small X-acto set and a pocket full of I want to. There is a lot of how to knowledge here on the forum Just share your questions and odds are good some one can help.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Here's one I made with a leather grip and a brass Quail head.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

valky307 said:


> Here's one I made with a leather grip and a brass Quail head.


And another one that my granddaughter requested with a clear glass door knob top
on sweetgum.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for the tip on the leather, that sounds like fun to add to the sticks.


----------

